# Out of Aspen, Can I use this one?



## SoontobeGrandpa (May 24, 2010)

Wow it's been a long time since i've been in here... anyways

My local petshop ran out of aspen and has been for weeks so my mices are stuck on white shredded papers for about a week now. I bought this new bedding.

Biodegradable Gem White Wood Bedding

It says it has no Pine/Cedar Phenols and is clean dust free all natural and healthy absorbent

is it safe?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds fine to me!

Sarah xxx


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Anything `wood` based will probably have a scent to it, so the best thing to do is smell it close up. If you feel it smells strong to your nose, don`t use it. They are all good at saying their products are dust free and safe. Try using Carefresh..... :roll: one of the worst. I would`nt put that stuff near my mice again. I can`t say if this new substrate you have is good or not as I`m in the UK and have never heard of it. But shredding newspaper is probably a safer bet until you can get Aspen again. Just use thick newspaper on the cage floor aswell as it`s absorbent, although you should change a few pages daily to prevent damp and small building up.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

If you use wood shavings use ones that are Kiln dried...the process of drying removes all the harmful phenols.


----------

